# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Nhận làm hộ chiếu, visa lấy nhanh

## huytran248

Bảng giá dịch vụ làm Hộ Chiếu nhanh: 
- Hộ chiếu nhanh 1 ngày làm việc	: 2.200.000 đ/quyển
- Hộ chiếu nhanh 2 ngày làm việc 	: 1.800.000 đ/quyển.
- Hộ chiếu nhanh 3 ngày làm việc	: 1.600.000 đ/quyển.
- Hộ chiếu nhanh 4 ngày làm việc	: 1.500.000 đ/quyển.
- Hộ chiếu nhanh 5 ngày làm việc	: 1.200.000 đ/quyển.
Nộp hồ sơ tại : 
-	Số 89 Trần Hưng Đạo – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
-	Số 02 Phùng Hưng - Hà Đông - Hà Nội.
(Cần mang Hộ Khẩu Hà Nội, CMT, 04 ảnh 4x6 nền phông trắng. Phí dịch vụ trên chưa bao gồm 200.000đ lệ phí nhà nước thu.)
•	Lưu ý: Nhận làm hồ sơ cho cả những người ngoại tỉnh muốn làm hộ chiếu nhanh.
-	Nhận làm visa nhanh đi các nước Châu Á và một số nước châu Âu như: Anh , Úc, Mỹ, Newzeland, Tây Ban Nha.
-	Nhận tuyển sinh du học các trường Trung học, Cao đẳng, Đại học tại: Anh, Mỹ, Úc, Canada, Pháp, Đức, Nga, Hà Lan, New Zealand, Singapore, Nhật Bản, Malaysia, Trung Quốc…với hàng trăm các khoá học đa dạng: Quản trị kinh doanh, Thương mại điện tử, Công nghệ thông tin, Quản trị khách sạn, Du lịch, Kiến trúc, Luật, Xây dựng, Thiết kế thời trang…đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu của học sinh, sinh viên.
Thông tin chi tiết xin liên hệ: 0903489007. Nick YM: huyatm80
Bảng giá visa chi tiết xin xem tại Website: Dịch vụ - Chợ làng nghề Việt Nam
Mẫu tờ khai xin cấp hộ chiếu download tại: Tờ khai đề nghị cấp, sửa đổi hộ chiếu phổ thông cho công dân Việt Nam ở trong nước_Mẫu TKXC (Ngày 24 tháng 12 năm 2007) &mdash; Phòng XNC TP.HCM

----------

